# Flaming gorge Burbot



## Riverlution (Sep 23, 2008)

I am headed out tomorrow for an all nighter at the gorge. I am going to target burbot. Will take suggestions on any ice fishing out there for any type of fish. But if you know how or where to catch the burbot please give me some help. This will be the first time out.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Sounds like a great time! Good luck that is on my list to try sometime let us know how you do!


----------



## DIPPER (Jun 21, 2008)

We fished last weekend at the confluence and got into a few, one was 28 inches. They seemed to like glow in the dark jigheads with a nightcrawler. Some guys we talked to said they always caught more up at firehole. The fish seemed to prefer nightcrawlers to anything else we used (sucker meat, mealworms, waxworms, salmon eggs, shrimp). We ended up with 3 ling, 5 20in. lakers, and 4 18-20in. bows. Good Luck, hope this helps!


----------



## Riverlution (Sep 23, 2008)

dipper,

Were you fishing during the day? How late or early did you start? We hope to catch some bows and macs before dark but are really going for the night fishing for burbot.


----------



## DIPPER (Jun 21, 2008)

We fished the same area the whole time, strait across from lost dog (take road #11) we were south of the point fishing the shale 17-25 ft. of water. We started early and left around 7:00 the big burb was caught around 3 in the afternoon! I would try all up and down that rocky area, and i would try even shallower water. watch out for that nasty, noisy pressure ridge thats there. Good Luck! 

P.S. check out the wyoming section on iceshanty.com.


----------



## fishmanjustfish (Oct 29, 2007)

Go to Big Fish Tackle Utah and search for entry Buckets o Burbot. Ash is the resident ling pro up there. Take the dirt road beyond the water tower at buckboard. Cross the cattle guard and stay to the right. Ash's tips will asure a succesful ling trip. Nighttime appears to the difference between a few ling and a lot.


----------



## wiperhunter (Nov 1, 2007)

As was mentioned, glow jigs heads are the best for the burbot, use curly tail glow grubs that freshwater basics or maniac lures sell, also the radical glow tubes are a good choice. We use sucker meat but chub minnows will also work. At times they like it dead sticked, other times jigging helps but keep your jig close to the bottom and recharge your jig often if the bite is slow. They seem to come through in waves, when they do all poles will have bites at times. You are allowed 6 poles in Wyo but they need to be labeled with your name and address if you have over two. The best way to process the burbot is to let them freeze solid then make a cut around the head and shin them like a catfish, if try to do it another way the slime and smell on them is killer. The meat is above the ribs and between the ribs and the tail. 
We are putting on a Burbort bash for them on Jan 23 at Buckboard for all that are interested in learning how to catch them. There is a sticky post about it on that other site and prizes will be awarded for all that sign up and attend. I'll give a link to the thread in a PM to all that are interested. WH


----------



## Riverlution (Sep 23, 2008)

We left on Friday and got up and ready to fish at about 4pm. We pulled the all nighter. We did go down road number 11 and then headed south to the last little cove before the big cove headed to buckboard. We had tried to get as much info as we could. Night crawlers and glow jigs in the 2-3 in range were the best. We had the tent set up to go from 27 to 24 feet of water. My friend that went with me was in 27' and I in the 24' he caught 18 fish i caught 2. We moved the tent at 4 in the morning so everyone was in 27' of water and the numbers evened out a bit more me with 3 more him with 4. The total breakdown was one rainbow(a real nice one about 20" and fat) 13 Burbot the biggerst was 24" most in the 12-14, and 15 lakers. The bigest laker was around 22". We also found that they did like a little jigging. Not a ton but alot of strikes came just after a little jig. We also found that the charged jigs got more action. The action was consistent through the night with spikes around dusk and dawn. When we inspected the guts the burbs had all kinds of stuff in them form different minnows to crawfish. The best was the one that had two jigs in it. I would have pictures but my camera froze up on me. I think the burbot bash would be fun. I am going to try and come out for it.


----------



## DIPPER (Jun 21, 2008)

Dang! sounds like you had a great night! im jealous!


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

I would love to get into Burbot since there is no limit and apparently they taste pretty good too. If only I knew a thing about Flaming Gorge fishing. I would be as clueless as ever! :lol:


----------

